# Payment From Townships



## Stan (Nov 28, 2003)

What is the normal payment terms on your municipal? The way it works with a municipal I plow for is you receive a voucher on the 1st of each month from the previous month. Turn in your paperwork and wait. Been waiting for Decembers settlement and still no check. Getting a bunch of BS reasons and lies from a particular municipal here. Contract says 4-6 weeks. Seems like every year the duration between settlements are longer.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Property taxes were just do on the 15th now they have plenty of money to pay you!


----------



## Stan (Nov 28, 2003)

grandview;1247170 said:


> Property taxes were just do on the 15th now they have plenty of money to pay you!


Yeah but that dont count according to them. If your 1 day late there is a 3% penalty. Last year some contractors did not get paid from Feb 2010 until June. Claimed they had to borrow money and hold a special meeting to do so. BUT this year they added an $18 snow note to the average household 2011 tax bill.


----------



## bighornjd (Oct 23, 2009)

Stan;1247199 said:


> Yeah but that dont count according to them. If your 1 day late there is a 3% penalty. Last year some contractors did not get paid from Feb 2010 until June. Claimed they had to borrow money and hold a special meeting to do so. BUT this year they added an $18 snow note to the average household 2011 tax bill.


Don't they have money budgeted for snow removal. i can understand the special meetings if they are over budget, but you should have at least gotten paid for December, or at least part of it up to their budgeted amount. I know you all got a lot of snow this year. Sounds like they are jacking you around. If they aren't within the terms of the contract, i'd let them know I won't be either during the next snowstorm...:salute:

My contract is payment within 5 days of the regular council meeting, which is the last Monday of the month. I just have to make sure to get them an invoice before the meeting and I get paid within a week. I screwed up and didn't realize they had moved the meeting up in Dec. due to holidays so i had to wait to get paid for Dec with Jan, but it was only a couple salt events so it wasn't too bad. Got a nice check the beginning of this month though...payup


----------



## Stan (Nov 28, 2003)

bighornjd;1248041 said:


> Don't they have money budgeted for snow removal. i can understand the special meetings if they are over budget, but you should have at least gotten paid for December, or at least part of it up to their budgeted amount. I know you all got a lot of snow this year. Sounds like they are jacking you around. If they aren't within the terms of the contract, i'd let them know I won't be either during the next snowstorm...:salute:
> 
> My contract is payment within 5 days of the regular council meeting, which is the last Monday of the month. I just have to make sure to get them an invoice before the meeting and I get paid within a week. I screwed up and didn't realize they had moved the meeting up in Dec. due to holidays so i had to wait to get paid for Dec with Jan, but it was only a couple salt events so it wasn't too bad. Got a nice check the beginning of this month though...payup


They are jacking all the sub contractors around! And lies to boot. Was told the paperwork was held up in finance 3 weeks ago. So I call finance and they said there are no vouchers for snow removal. Next I hear the vouchers were not even processed, I know this because they called me for some updated paperwork which was faxed right away. Several days later I ask to speak to the highway superintendent and left a msg to call me. Get a call from his assistant saying he was out for 2 weeks "can I help you". Told her the situation and again told me the vouchers were processed and held up in finance. So I ask how long..."at least several weeks". Told her not true, I received a call 3 days ago about updating some paperwork. After her stuttering she claims there are only 4 girls processing vouchers and they are behind. Needless to say "there's nothing I can do about it" What a crock of crap. Every year its taking longer to pay.
Last season contractors did not get paid from Feb 2010 until June 2010. Plus the town added a snow note to property taxes at $18 per household for the current tax year.
If your 1 day late paying property taxes they add a 3% penalty. Go figure.


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

my town said most of the same carp with the "they are broke crap" and the whole budget thing being spent for 2010, in my town the plowing done last feb and march was out of the 2010 budget hence that budget being spent. they told us when we handed in the bill for the dec storm there was gonna be a snow meeting feb 7, well there was and while waiting from dec to feb 7 they called us out 2 other times Feb 7 came they paid us for all 3 events. im not saying that how it will play out for you, but it is how it has paned out with our town last year and again this year.


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

This is why I don't do muni work anymore. Years back I had as many as 4 trucks on the town of "Crookhaven", was good for a while then they started all the upheaval and it went downhill fast. More $$ in commercial work anyway.


----------



## vinnys (Mar 9, 2007)

Got a lot of guys here that are not to happy. Rumors flying all around. Heard sand and salt suppliers got paid, but not the subs. The big boy is on vacation untill the day after the next meeting. So we will not even be discussed untill the second week in March. Then a few more weeks for the $$$$$. BUT.... we should be paid for January, thats a different budget. Sometimes I feel like a mushroom...Kept in the dark and fed nothing but B.S.. Who knows what's going on.....We will see!!!


----------



## Stan (Nov 28, 2003)

vinnys;1249209 said:


> Got a lot of guys here that are not to happy. Rumors flying all around. Heard sand and salt suppliers got paid, but not the subs. The big boy is on vacation untill the day after the next meeting. So we will not even be discussed untill the second week in March. Then a few more weeks for the $$$$$. BUT.... we should be paid for January, thats a different budget. Sometimes I feel like a mushroom...Kept in the dark and fed nothing but B.S.. Who knows what's going on.....We will see!!!


Yeah he's on vacation for 2 weeks. In Jan I logged 365 hours total on all trucks so you can imagine my fuel bill. I' probably get paid in Nov on that. Of course all the town employees have been paid for overtime and salt suppliers have been paid otherwise they are shut off. In the middle of Jan they ran out of salt using straight sand. Geeez I wonder why???

What pisses me off is that they blatantly lie and push the blame to different departments. Wish everyone would band together with these lying crooks and simply not show up for an event or park in front of the big guys house in miller place.


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

Would it be worth writing an anonymous letter to the editor in the local paper giving them some of the details? Maybe if some of the tax payers see the problems, things will get straightened out.


----------



## Stan (Nov 28, 2003)

cold_and_tired;1250182 said:


> Would it be worth writing an anonymous letter to the editor in the local paper giving them some of the details? Maybe if some of the tax payers see the problems, things will get straightened out.


Fuel for thought


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

I do work for the school district, the county & state, never had a problem yet 4-6 weeks, ussally less. Schools 2nd year, state & county first but so far so good.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

A school board we work for wires in 10 days and takes 2%, or pays in full in 45 days. In the 4 years we worked for them... they have always taken the discount and paid early. We have also worked for a few municipalities in the past and have always gotten paid Net 30, or quicker with a discount. Around here the municipal work is probably the only work where you are guaranteed you'll get paid.


----------



## bighornjd (Oct 23, 2009)

JohnnyRoyale;1250676 said:


> A school board we work for wires in 10 days and takes 2%, or pays in full in 45 days. In the 4 years we worked for them... they have always taken the discount and paid early. We have also worked for a few municipalities in the past and have always gotten paid Net 30, or quicker with a discount. Around here the municipal work is probably the only work where you are guaranteed you'll get paid.


Right on the money. Sometimes municipal pays slightly less (not usually the case though in my experience - I find it's often a bit more), and sometimes you have to go through the drawn out political BS to get paid, but at least you usually actually get paid. Commercial work only pays more if you can actually collect....

The best way to get a municipality to get their act together is to get the taxpayers fired up. The newspaper editorial might not be a bad idea...


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

Islip is paying around 45-50 days.


----------



## Stan (Nov 28, 2003)

L.I.Mike;1251629 said:


> Islip is paying around 45-50 days.


What are they paying for a 1 ton dump 4x4 w plow and sander?


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

A guy I spoke to during the last big storm, who was pushing for Islip, had a brand new F350 CrewCab 4x4 diesel pickup with an 8.5' Western, said he was getting $74.80/hr. I don't know if they do it like Brookhaven where its based on a combo of weight/type of plow/2 or 4 wd/gas or diesel, but should give you an idea.


----------



## Stan (Nov 28, 2003)

linycctitan;1253151 said:


> A guy I spoke to during the last big storm, who was pushing for Islip, had a brand new F350 CrewCab 4x4 diesel pickup with an 8.5' Western, said he was getting $74.80/hr. I don't know if they do it like Brookhaven where its based on a combo of weight/type of plow/2 or 4 wd/gas or diesel, but should give you an idea.


Not too bad. Everything with tob is based and registrations, 4 wd, plow, spreader. 
Example for simple numbers purpose, not exact rate:
$50 for trk
$5 for plow
$3 for spreader

This would add up to $58 per hour. However they screw you and say you can only do one or another. In other words the rate would be either $55 or $53 per hour.


----------



## gmcdump97 (Nov 20, 2007)

the borough i sub for is paid in full. checks kept coming in every couple of weeks. 164 total hours


----------



## Stan (Nov 28, 2003)

gmcdump97;1254059 said:


> the borough i sub for is paid in full. checks kept coming in every couple of weeks. 164 total hours


NICE! one truck?


----------



## gmcdump97 (Nov 20, 2007)

ya i sub out one truck for the town, then i have two others for my commercials and residentals


----------



## vinnys (Mar 9, 2007)

Anybody get money from Brookhaven Town yet?????


----------



## Stan (Nov 28, 2003)

Hell no! Check were supposed to be sent yasterday. Lies after lies, bottom line is Rouse is holding up the process so I am told. I guess we made him look good this season, not so good for an election year in my eyes.


----------



## BillyRgn (Jan 28, 2004)

Money is probably held in a high interest
account, the longer they hold out the more they have.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

JohnnyRoyale;1250676 said:


> A school board we work for wires in 10 days and takes 2%, or pays in full in 45 days. In the 4 years we worked for them... they have always taken the discount and paid early. We have also worked for a few municipalities in the past and have always gotten paid Net 30, or quicker with a discount. Around here the municipal work is probably the only work where you are guaranteed you'll get paid.


Yea I was getting direct deposit when I did Muni work a year ago. So true the citys are the only ones that pay on time here. Next to 1 or 2 subs lol..


----------



## vinnys (Mar 9, 2007)

Just got off the phone with Brookhaven Town and was told that checks for January are NOT cut yet!!!!!


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

in my town, you put in your voucher after the storm. town council meetings are twice a month. vouchers are read and approved at each meeting, and then paid. checks are cut the next day and mailed out. so the longest we ever wait is about 3 weeks.


----------



## Stan (Nov 28, 2003)

vinnys;1273551 said:


> Just got off the phone with Brookhaven Town and was told that checks for January are NOT cut yet!!!!!


So far the checks have gone out in 2 batches. The 1st batch was cut last week. Even though I was told 1st come/serve... I was the 1st to turn vouchers in my settlement was not in the 1st batch. (use your imagination on the vendors that received payment) The 2nd batch was in finance early this week and should see a check by next week.


----------



## Stan (Nov 28, 2003)

tjctransport;1277045 said:


> in my town, you put in your voucher after the storm. town council meetings are twice a month. vouchers are read and approved at each meeting, and then paid. checks are cut the next day and mailed out. so the longest we ever wait is about 3 weeks.


That's how several townships do this here on the Island. Those that do have a waiting list for sub contractors.


----------

